# A couple discus pics...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Did some photographing of the fish. Most of the shots didn't turn out but these two did.

I'll try taking more pics tomorrow. I'm supposed to be doing some tank maitenance so the glass will be properly cleaned and such. Will probably make for clearer shots.

My small blue diamond:
View attachment 86733


The second meanest of the five pigeon bloods I have:
View attachment 86734


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks great Mettle, how many do you have in that tank?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great colors on them, looking good


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Looks great Mettle, how many do you have in that tank?


I have seven juvies in the 38 gallon. Four more are in a separate 20 gallon... Water changes every two days right now.

I'm trying to arrange a large tank so that I can put all 11 of the fish into the same tank. I might get myself a 110 gallon for Xmas, heh. But we'll have to wait and see what I can swing.

I just secured an iron stand, though. It can fit one tank on top and one on the bottom. Which will be nice to have.

And if I can I'll get a 75 gal for the bottom. I'll put discus in the 110 gal and something like red bellies perhaps in the 75 gal. It'll be so amusing...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice lookin fishies, I really like the blue diamond


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have said it to you before, but those Discus are flawless









Especially your Pigeon bloods are looking fantastic


----------

